# El rosari de l'Aurora



## Mei

Hola Companys!

Tinc curiositat, segur que coneixeu la frase "Això acabarà com el rosari de l'aurora" però que li va passar al rosari? El va perdre? Li va caure a terra?

Gracies

Salut!

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Jejeje. No és el rosari d'una persona que es dèia Aurora. Segons ho he sentit explicar, abans, als pobles, al matí (a trenc d'alba) es formava una processó per resar el rosari, però cada un dels processionaris, quan arribava a casa seva s'hi quedava, així que el rosari acabava resat només per una persona. Acabar com el rosari de l'aurora vol dir que tothom desapareix.


----------



## Mei

Ah sí?! Sempre que he sentit "això acabarà com el rosari de l'aurora" em pensava que hi hauria baralles, i és clar, m'imaginava tot de gent pegant-se amb els rosaris ... 

Gràcies

Mei


----------



## belén

La DRAE diu:



> *acabar como el *~* de la aurora.*
> * 1.* fr. coloq. Desbandarse descompuesta y tumultuariamente los asistentes a una reunión, por falta de acuerdo. □ V.
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Salutacions!
Be


----------



## Mei

belen said:
			
		

> La DRAE diu:
> 
> 
> 
> Salutacions!
> Be


 
Gràcies guapa!

Mei


----------



## Samaruc

A València (almenys a la comarca de l'Horta) hi ha una expressió alternativa que sí que s'empra quan una cosa acaba malament: "Acabar com el ball de Torrent".

I és que en el ball de Torrent ( http://www.alimara.com/ESPECTACLES/BT_VALENCIA/body_bt_valencia.html ) sí que acaben a bastonades.


----------



## Laia

He trobat això a http://www.grec.net/cgibin/lexicx.pgm?GECART=0119962


_2 _*rosari de l'aurora* Devoció practicada col·lectivament i processionalment de dir i de cantar el rosari pels carrers d'una població a primera hora del matí.​ 

_3 _*acabar com el rosari de l'aurora* _fig_ Acabar malament, amb baralles, amb ruïna, amb fracàs, etc.


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> He trobat això a http://www.grec.net/cgibin/lexicx.pgm?GECART=0119962
> 
> 
> _2 _*rosari de l'aurora* Devoció practicada col·lectivament i processionalment de dir i de cantar el rosari pels carrers d'una població a primera hora del matí.​
> 
> _3 _*acabar com el rosari de l'aurora* _fig_ Acabar malament, amb baralles, amb ruïna, amb fracàs, etc.


 
Sí però, què deuria passar per acabar a així?

Mei


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo con esta página:

http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/karmentxu/dichos11.html#ACABAR_COMO_EL_ROSARIO_DE_LA_AURORA

se debe a que al terminar de madrugada siempre acababa en bronca. No me parece muy fiable pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Sí però, què deuria passar per acabar a així?
> 
> Mei


 
ostres, doncs no sé, amb l'església hem topat... jajaja


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> ostres, doncs no sé, amb l'església hem topat... jajaja


 
jajajjajajaja... és veritat!


----------



## belén

Perdò per resucitar aquest fil antic, però l'altre dia el meu pare va dir

....I va acabar com sa processó de sa moixeta!

(la procesión de la gatita)

I em va fer molta de gràcia perque no ho havia sentit mai i la vaig trobar molt simpàtica!

Salutacions,

Be


----------



## Mei

Oh! Aquesta sí que és bona, pobre moixeta, qué li va passar?

Mei


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola a tots,

Feia molts dies que no venia pel forum i m'ha fet gràcia veure aquest fil. Al meu poble quan una cosa no s'acaba bé o sense lògica (no cal barallar-se) en diem acabar com una picada de fesols. 
Salut


----------



## News

Hola a tots, perdoneu per recuperar aquest fil, però consultant per la web he trobat aquest post que explica per què va acabar malament el rosari de l'aurora:

http://personal.auna.com/1277509/amades-bcn.html#_Toc459183337

Explica els aldarulls que s'originaven per les burles d'alguns joves contra els participants del rosari, cosa que va provocar que les autoritats el prohibissin.

Salut!!


----------



## Bolic

belen said:


> Perdò per resucitar aquest fil antic, però l'altre dia el meu pare va dir
> 
> ....I va acabar com sa processó de sa moixeta!
> 
> (la procesión de la gatita)
> 
> I em va fer molta de gràcia perque no ho havia sentit mai i la vaig trobar molt simpàtica!
> 
> Salutacions,
> 
> Be


 
En Gaspar Valero, al seu llibre Palma Ciutat de Llegenda conta, a la pàgina 50, que la noble senyora de llinatge Moix que deixà una obra pia molt important a la Seu. En la vuitada del Cotpus s'havia de celebrar una processó per la salvació de la seva ànima. La senyora Moix era baixeta, i per això li deien 'Moixeta'. I la seva processó fou 'sa processó de na Moixeta'. Amb el temps se perdé l'article personal i se convertí en la 'processó de sa moixeta'.
La processó acabava quan entraven a la Seu, sobtadament, i sense la festa que seguia la resta de les processons del Còrpus i pot ser que per això se diu que 'acabà com sa processó de sa moixeta'. Altra raó que dóna en Valero és que quan s'acabà la deixa pia, s'acabà la processó, sense previ avís.


----------



## Mei

Gràcies nois! 

Mei


----------



## Elessar

«El rosari de l’aurora era una devoció practicada en forma de processó pels carrers. Un dels primers signes anticlericals del 1868 fou l’intent de desbaratar aquesta pràctica, originant autèntiques batalles campals.»

Trobe que d'ací ve la dita, d'aquelles batalles campals dels anticlericals que feien que El rosari de l'aurora acabara malament.

Font: Etimologies parèmiques


----------

